

Tell HN: Hacker Newsletter - duck

Timing is everything and two days ago there was a great post by Jason about <i>Email Newsletters Are Still A Serious Business</i>:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1488170<p>Jason's first article about newsletters almost a year ago is what first got me thinking about this idea. The front page of HN always has great reads that provide value to me. However, there are times when I can't get on for a week or when I know if I open HN I will end up on there for an hour or more. I have heard others share the same situation, and at the time thought some sort of newsletter would be a great fit with the content on HN. I didn't have time to pursue that idea at the time, but recently I found some notes that stirred my memory and along with the new Hacker Monthly (which I didn't think would work when Lim first talked about it, but after seeing the first edition and how he pulled it off - I stand corrected), I am moving forward with it.<p>The Hacker Newsletter will be a weekly collection of the top items on Hacker News. I will link to articles (and comments) based on votes/comments, and there will be an editorial side to it where I might add/remove things based on what I think is most useful for a weekly digest. I will also feature the best "Ask HN" posts, job threads, and a look back at some past articles that would still be useful today. Lastly, I want to do some original content as well and have some different ideas that I am working on, but one will be highlighting projects that HN members have release (both small and large).<p>Depending on how large the list gets and my time spent on it, I probably will include an ad (hopefully from HN startups) and/or job postings to help pay for it later on.<p>I want to build something that will serve the HN crowd well, so <i>any</i> feedback is very welcome. The first email will go out this Saturday and you can opt-in at:
http://www.hackernewsletter.com/<p>Thanks,
Kale
======
vyrotek
How will this compare to <http://hackermonthly.com> ?

~~~
duck
I think both ideas help us consume the best items on HN and complement each
other. My newsletter won't contain the actual article, but it will be more
timely in some cases and cover more items (both since it is weekly).

------
duck
Link: <http://www.hackernewsletter.com/>

~~~
bluephenom
Awesome idea. I signed up.

~~~
metachris
Sounds interesting and I've signed up too.

After I entered my mail and hit enter, it reloaded the exact same frontpage
without any notification. Therefore I didn't immediately know whether it
worked or not.

~~~
duck
Thanks. I didn't spend much time on the design of the site yet (which was
really hard for me) because I wanted to get it launched quickly, but there is
some text that shows up under the submit button after you click on it -
_Almost finished. We need to confirm your email address. To complete the
subscription process, please click the link in the email we just sent you._.

I will work on making that easier to see by maybe jumping to another page or
something. It is a double opt-in list meaning you will get an email that you
will have to click on to confirm. Let me know if you don't and I can look into
it more.

------
ecaradec
Are we at the beginning of a marketplace over hackernews ? (not that this is a
bad thing )

------
xaverius
Awesome, have signed up. Wait to get the first issue.

------
metachris
Please let us know about how many signups you got (in a couple of days)!
Thanks :)

~~~
duck
It hit 200 today, which is a little lower than I had hoped... but I think once
the first couple newsletters go out people will have a better idea if it fits
their needs or not.

------
rada
<http://www.instapaper.com/>

------
Concours
not directly related to the newsletter but what do you use for to collect te
emails and send the newsletter?

~~~
duck
Mail Chimp - <http://www.mailchimp.com>

I've used them before when clients had needed a newsletter and it seemed to be
a good fit. I haven't spent much time on customizing everything this time
around though, but I will work on that.

~~~
Concours
Ok thanks, will tke a closer look.

